# Letter from Royal Liver



## idemacg (16 Nov 2006)

Did anyone else get the letter from RL offering the options of cashing in early or continuing?

idemacg


----------



## lizabeth (23 Nov 2006)

What type of policy/plan do you have??

Is it the with profits savings one that has a term? Are they talking about you cashing in and breaking the term? - I didnt get letter and Ive got that policy. Why did they say, they were sending this letter - rather usual if its a term policy???


----------



## F. Kruger (24 Nov 2006)

Same thing here http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=41484&highlight=Royal+Liver in this post.

There has to be an expalnation in the letter. Is it anything to do with them leaving go 125(?) souls last year or that someone else has taken over the 'Irish' operation of RL?


----------



## idemacg (27 Nov 2006)

I have got some clarification from RL. They say they were reviewing their policies and that for people over 60 (which includes us) the cost of life cover meant that less would be invested than for younger customers. Consequently the final payout would be less than the total contributions. So we have decided (as advised by the regulator) to cash it it.
Idemacg


----------



## idemacg (27 Nov 2006)

Lizabeth,

The police is a savings endowment policy including bonuses every year and a final bonus


----------



## F. Kruger (28 Nov 2006)

idemacg said:


> So we have decided (as advised by the regulator) to cash it it.


 
Did they ask you to explore the idea of removing the life cover from the policy?


----------



## ClubMan (28 Nov 2006)

Or selling it on if applicable?


----------

